# My DIY 24 watch box from Walmart!



## dhindo

well,im REALLY cheap,total cost is around $25 max....
-office organizer(box)
-6 2pk paint roller





































:-!


----------



## _Rand_

Thats...

Actually pretty damn clever. I kinda expected a repurposed tea-chest or something similar, but its the paint rollers that get me. I never would have thought of that.


----------



## dhindo

LOL!thanks man!it was just a trial that turned out good for me!:-!


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

Freaking AWESOME, next time Im in Home Depot Im picking up some paint rollers.


----------



## Beau8

Pretty ingenio0us~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## EHV

One word: Ingenious. 
I'm another one who NEVER would have thought of that. It's fantastic.

The only thing I'd do differently with the box is to offset the watches considering each roller in each compartment looks big enough. All this would do is minimize the risk of scratching should the watch heads ever come together.

A question; how is the clearance for thick watches with the lid on?

Eric


----------



## dhindo

EHV said:


> A question; how is the clearance for thick watches with the lid on?
> 
> Eric


theres a good inch or more higher from the thickest watch in the case..it doesnt touch the faces of the watches..:-!

Also,the friction against the 2 straps prevents them from moving too...


----------



## Tzimisces

Congratulations. The paint roller idea is very clever. :-!


----------



## lildaddym

Tzimisces said:


> Congratulations. The paint roller idea is very clever. :-!


I'm doing one!! Thanks...this is tremendous!


----------



## Matt

Nice job! Very clever use of everyday materials.

:-!


----------



## sharkfin

Haha, great. :-!
I thought of paint roller too. I'm in process of dreaming up a box/case similar.
There is also the foam tubes used in the plumbing dept. Very cheap.
Nice job, always need to think out of the box and macgyver things. :-d

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## lildaddym

Yeah, pipe insulation would work, too, and it comes in dark grey and black...



sharkfin said:


> Haha, great. :-!
> I thought of paint roller too. I'm in process of dreaming up a box/case similar.
> There is also the foam tubes used in the plumbing dept. Very cheap.
> Nice job, always need to think out of the box and macgyver things. :-d
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Sunburst

I like it!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## vinylgreek

Great idea. Coincidentally, I just received an el cheapo 18 slot box I picked up off ebay. I would have been better served to have read your post a few days ago.:-d


----------



## Euterpe

Really a good idea :-!

Do you have a top cover?


----------



## adotti

A really nice job! Congrats... I love this kind of hacks


----------



## Jackie Shs

very clever and the box is very nice. One question: does the watch box have a cover?


----------



## yande

Made my day. Spent a bit on collecting lately and just wanted some thing to put them in, until I find the really nice box that I imagine is out there. I'm off to the shed right now to get my paint rollers out. I've a few with plastic still on them. Oh.. my girl does jewellry, (bracelets) and the cat is out of the bag. You've started something here... Love it!!


----------



## amnesia

That is total genius !!

:-!


----------



## dhindo

Jackie Shs said:


> very clever and the box is very nice. One question: does the watch box have a cover?


sorry for the very late reply,but yes,it does come with a cover...:-!


----------



## Raza

Wow, pretty clever. I wouldn't have thought to use paint rollers.


----------



## Hobbit712

I really like the paint roller idea! I use a pool 'noodle' in my DIY watch boxes. Never been extremely pleased with them. May have to use your idea. :-!


----------



## kutzi17

That is one nice box sir! never would have thought of it!


----------



## oRAirwolf

Thanks for the idea! I've been wanting to build my own watch box because the one that I have doesnt really accomodate my size watches (9" wrist, up to 52mm).


----------



## xinxin

excellent idea. thanks for sharing this.


----------



## time_addict

That is awesome! I'm doing it. I'm glad I read this thread...


----------



## oRAirwolf

I cant find that box at Walmart for the life of me


----------



## EHV

oRAirwolf said:


> I cant find that box at Walmart for the life of me


 Neither can I. Nothing even close at my three accessible Walmarts. 
Maybe a craft store or a Target may have something. 
I was trying to be specific because I seriously lack any creativity myself so I was just gonna copy this great design!


----------



## oRAirwolf

Does the OP have the UPC barcode on the desk organizer?


----------



## time_addict

So I went with a pelican box instead and am loving it. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## pfixed

It's genius !!


----------



## oRAirwolf

I found the box, but at my walmart, the only paint rollers they had that fit in the box were slightly too wide and wouldnt allow each section to be filled. Oh well


----------



## dhindo

Sorry for the late reply!!UPC is 8-42441-08177-0....this is the only numbers i have on the box,i hope this helps!


----------



## Walker76

That's a great idea!!


----------



## lildaddym

Finally got a chance to do this myself!


----------



## Flex1493

time_addict said:


> So I went with a pelican box instead and am loving it. Thanks for the idea!


 Omg I love that idea can u tell me what size box that is so I can have an idea of which one to get. Thanks.


----------



## Formerguide

How cool is that, thanks! Heading to Wally world after church I guess!

Dan


----------

